# headlights



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I'd like to know how to do realistic looking headlights. 

The sockets (?) are to be covered with a clear lens. I'm wondering if I should paint the sockets white or silver or some other color.

This is the the Tamiya 1/35 Willys MB.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My vote is Model Master chrome silver.

Another option is to jam some chrome Bare Metal Foil in there.


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Use MV Products lenses - excellent items!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I've used Bare Metal Foil on headlight buckets to try and get a realistic headlight look on models. rr


----------

